# I finally got meds after 4 years!!



## sickofbeingfat (Apr 30, 2013)

I posted on here for the first time last week. Thank you to everyone that responded, I feel I have already learned a lot of new things from the people here 

So my endo mailed me a letter saying my Vitamin D was low, it was around a 10, so they want me to take pills to increase it.

They said my TSH was 3.88, which in their opinion is only "mildly" hypo... But aren't I supposed to have my tsh around a 1 because I have hashis

Oh they never said what my Free t's or total t3 and t4 or antibodies were probably because in their opinion those were normal because the nurse practioner said she only looks as TSH...

I still need to go over there and just pick up my current and previous labs so I can post them here.

Anyway they gave me levothro whatever it's called, which I am very happy about, considering I have been hypo for a long time but they only are starting me on 25mcg, isn't that too low of a dose? Is 25mcg enough to get my tsh to a 1? And if so how long will that take? will I start being able to lose weight if I get my tsh to a 1?

Also what does vitamin D do, will I feel better by fixing that too?

So I am starting the levo thyroid med tommrow, is there anything I need to know about taking it, all I heard is to not take it with soy products?

Thanks to anyone who answers!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

25 mcgs is the starting dose. Finding the correct dose is a slow process, so patience is needed. You'll need to have more labs run in 6 to 8 weeks to see where your numbers are. As others have probably mentioned, you might do well to find a doctor that looks at Free T3 and Free T4 since those are the ones that count.

Low vitamin D can cause fatigue, muscle weakness, pain and/or cramps, poor concentration, restless sleep, and they're starting to recognize that it's attributed to weight gain. Whether it helps or not is going to depend on which symptoms are attributed to hypo and which are low D, but scientists are starting to say that thyroid problems could very well be attributed to low D. If it's getting warm enough where you're at, the best way to get your D is to spend 15 to 20 minutes a day several times a week outside in shorts and a tank top.

Take your levo either first thing in the morning or just before bed with a full glass of water, one hour before or two hours after any kind of food or other beverage besides water. It's best not take it within four hours of calcium.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I have nothing to add, other than to agree wholeheartedly with that excellent post!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

25mcgs is a good starting dose.

The biggest things you need to know about taking it is to take it on an empty stomach (which means: if you take it in the morning, waiting to eat 30 to 60 minutes after taking it; if you take it at night, take it two hours after eating); take it with plenty of water; and, avoid calcium supplements for four hours after taking it.

Good luck!


----------

